# What Network Are You On?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

and are you happy with them?
Why and/or why not?


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Avoid Sprint like the plague, there network will only let you use voice or let you use data not both. If you get a call from a PAX your maps and gps stop working. I use TMobile and I am pretty happy.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

@&t


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> @&t


Absolutely Terrible & Terribler



upyouruber said:


> and are you happy with them?
> Why and/or why not?


Verizon, decent service and support. And no issues with calls cutting off data.

Tracfone on the other hand, even while on the Verizon network, has major issues with calls cutting off data.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> Avoid Sprint like the plague, there network will only let you use voice or let you use data not both. If you get a call from a PAX your maps and gps stop working. I use TMobile and I am pretty happy.


Holy crap! Sprint sounds like complete shyte!


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Holy crap! Sprint sounds like complete shyte!


And yet Uber keeps promoting deals with Sprint


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> And yet Uber keeps promoting deals with Sprint


LOL, you're right!
On Cricket here (att) so good so far!


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

I’m on T-Mobile. I tried Att and Verizon, but neither work in my house in So. Cal. T-Mobile has occasional issues too, in canyons near the coast in Ventura county. I guess all networks have bad reception areas. Other than that, I like T-M as there are no excess charges for data


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> Avoid Sprint like the plague, there network will only let you use voice or let you use data not both. If you get a call from a PAX your maps and gps stop working. I use TMobile and I am pretty happy.


Wow thanks for that. I am about switch to sprint, it will save me $100 a month and get some free phones. Now I may stay with att


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

T-Mobile is it for city coverage, being the only provider I can work with both at home and at my downtown base. Plus, tethering and Wi-Fi calling even with an MVNO. I have a backup AT&T SIM in the phone for its far superior coverage on rural routes. Verizon and Sprint are non-starters.


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)

Verizon. Good coverage for me, but somewhat expensive. Just switched to unlimited data recently.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Verizon (not my choice), hate it

Had Verizon since my first contract cell phone (had Virgin Mobile first then tracfone for prepaid before)

They have gotten a little better service wise recently (since GSM based LTE, proving CDMA sucks), though there are occasions I still run into dead zones, my biggest pet peeve is the fact they nickel and dime you for nearly everything, their VVM (which luckily comes built-in on iOS) was like a drug (first one’s free), it may only be $3 but I don’t like having to pay for something that should be included

Another pet peeve of mine also comes into play for how popular they are, the network is usually congested during big events (like sports games) when everybody’s using their phones, a great time to drive, except getting online is nearly impossible


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Verizon because of their network only.

My old job, I used to travel all over the place and would end up in the middle of nowhere pretty frequently looking for Farm Equipment dealers or Motorsports dealers. At&T would drop out occasionally, Sprint was complete garbage outside of a city but Verizon is pretty reliable...although costs the most.


----------



## tatgoog (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm on Verizon


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Verizon. Never had issues. Used Sprint long ago and always had dropped calls.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

rbkg40 said:


> And yet Uber keeps promoting deals with Sprint


It depends on where you live, but Sprint has always sucked no matter where you live. In Orlando they have the most towers, and yeah it's ironic they partner with Uber. Verizon is the best but Tmobile has three times as many towers, so I use them down here. Verizon is spreading though, especially in East Orlando.


----------

